# Can I Smoke Half A Cigar, Cut The End Off, And Put Back In Humidor For Another Day?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have many sticks that are Toro size plus ... a lot of the time I don't want to sit outside for almost 2 hours to finish the sticks, so my question is.....

Can I smoke say half of the cigar, then just cut the tip with ash off and then throw the half smoked stick back in the wine cooler and smoke another day?

Thanks for the info and what you think is best for this situation.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

No you can not. that is stank in a box & will have your humi and other sticks smelling like ass. 

I wouldn't really suggest this but if you truly want to enjoy the whole thing and don't have time you can just cut it in half w/ your cutter and smoke half of it. Or better yet just smoke half, let it die out, scrape off the ash w/ a knife or something, blow on it, place it somewhere that it won't get wet but can also air out and smoke the other half the next day. Just light it up, let it get rolling, purge it and enjoy. Problem is it will start off tasting kinda bad or so-so but after the first half inch to inch it should come around and be decent. Nothing like actually sitting down and smoking the entire thing but if you don't want to waste halves of cigars it's your best option. 

Also, if you don't have time to smoke Toros you should start buying Robustos, Petite Robustos, Coronas, Petite Coronas, etc. When I started smoking cigar about a year ago I bought nothing but samplers from various sources. Of course those come w/ Toros, Churchills, Torpedos, etc. I quickly realized a Robusto was usually a nice size smoke. Then Winter came and even that was too much while smoking in the garage w/ a red eye propane heater. Now this Summer I enjoy Toros and some larger sticks if I have time but for the most part I tend to buy shorter cigars. I buy predominately Robustos because I know that's about how long I'd prefer to sit outside and enjoy a cigar. I'll have a few more Churchills and Toros on deck for next Summer though. Regardless, you should buy the size cigars that suite you. It's much better to sit back and enjoy the entire cigar than to have to relight it later or the next day. And smoking some then tossing it back into the Humi is a BIG NO-NO. Good luck bro! hope that helps some


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Although slightly tactless in the wording poke Sarge has the gist of it. You can clip a cigar & come back to it later under certain circumstances but never, I repeat Never, put a burnt one back in a humidor no matter what you are using to serve that purpose.:hippie:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Although slightly tactless in the wording poke Sarge has the gist of it. You can clip a cigar & come back to it later under certain circumstances but never, I repeat Never, put a burnt one back in a humidor no matter what you are using to serve that purpose.:hippie:


I suppose you would be right Warren... but HEY!! it's late here, cut me some slack Lol.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

What they ^ said works for me--just when relighting don't draw but heat it and after it gets cherry red ( don't over heat it) then start "slowly" purging (blowing threw the cigar) and after it lights you back to almost where you left off..


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I thought this may be the case but I just wanted to see what my options were if any.

I ordered many sample packs as I am new (about 2 months) into cigars so many seem to be larger sticks.

As of late with all my orders they are Robusto or below. I love enjoying a good stick but 90% of the time I dont have 2 hours at the end of my night to sit out you know.

So ya I have done that and am mainly sticking with Robusto size cigars or below now.

Thanks so much for the info guys.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

get more small cigars and save the big ones for when youre hanging out with buddies for a few hours lol

im having sort of the same issue. for one i dont like sitting and smoking for 2+ hours, but i also cant take all the nicotine some of the gigantic cigars can dish out, so ive been buying smaller cigars


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Pick up some corona's man!

And definitely don't put that burnt stick back in your humi... It would ruin EVERYTHING.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just toss what you don't smoke, it's not a sin


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

As metioned, toss em. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Agreed with the majority here, you can smoke half, cut it, purge it and save it but NOT in the humi. If it a stick that you don't mind parting with early (due to price) pitch it when you've had enough.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

don't put it back in the humi under any circumstances.

don't, don't, don't.

If you really want to save it, clip it, let it go completely out and put it in a ziplock bag or something.
Be mindful that the smell will permeate through the bag and be unpleasant. 

But, DO NOT PUT IT AROUND OTHER CIGARS.


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

Sarge said:


> No you can not. that is stank in a box & will have your humi and other sticks smelling like ass.


:tu Poetically said.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

SURE YOU CAN.

It's not a good idea. See above posts.


Of course if you have no cutter, arms, hands, feet, or anything to hold the stick nor anything to cut it, nor anyone to do it for you you CAN NOT either.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Just toss what you don't smoke, it's not a sin


Or put them up for sale or trade......


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Sarge said:


> No you can not. that is stank in a box & will have your humi and other sticks smelling like ass.


your a poet


----------



## jmatman (Aug 31, 2011)

I agree with most, do not put it back in the humidor. What I do when I smoke half a cigar and want to smoke the rest the following day is that I usually just leave it on my ashtray and relight the following day. Mind you the humidity is pretty high in my 3-season porch so it doesn't get dry. Also, what you can do is cut it and store it in a ziplock bag. Whatever you do, it will still be harsher when you relight it so do not expect to have the same pleasure smoking it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I use to know a couple of ol farts who would buy the biggest and largest cigars they could find....cut em in half and then use those rubber tips and put em over the end and smoke em like brand new. The one end was already capped while the cut end they'd use their rubber tips. I use to laugh at them and the'd tell me it's like getting two Robustos...at a better price.

I'm with the rest of the crew here...once you light it and it goes out DON'T make the mistake of putting it back in the humidor. Get a good Cigar Saver....wait till the cigar goes out and purge it good...scrape off the old ash and cut it back where you don't see any burnt tobacco...then put it back in your Cigar Saver. What you don't want to do is bring that stale a$$(sh) flavor into the cigar before it goes out...let it go out naturally and if you can't wait to do that...clip the burning ( burnt ) part off. I've done this when I've had an emergency to deal with and didn't want to just leave a good cigar hanging...by emergency I mean things like projectile Diarrhea or the neighbor lady is washing her car with a two piece on again...or the wife catching me smoking inside again.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Question #2 ....................

Before I even light the stick can I cut it in half and smoke half now and put the other half back in the Humi and smoke it the next day?*

I know the half that's cut will now basically have a foot at both ends but its still smoke-able this way I would assume, and also I can re-store the half cigar back in the humi so its just as fresh on the next go round.

Is this an option or is there a down side to this somewhere as well?

Thanks so much guys for all the feedback on this.... just thoughts that float around in my head and things I want to do but want to hear from the Vets here first.


----------



## jmatman (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes that you can definitely do. Or you can even do like Che used to do, cut a cigar into many pieces and then smoke it in a pipe , real story here!!
The only downside I see is that you risk seeing your cigar unravel if you leave the two footed one for the next day so I would advise you to begin with that one and let the base for the next day.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's all the oils/tar/nicotine....whatever that heats up and runs thru the cigar.
Then you put it out it hardens thruout and your cigar will taste more like ass then your humidor will smell like ass if ya know what I mean.

It depends on how much you like the flavors in a cigar.
If it is just for smoking then no problem. 
If it is to enjoy the cigar as you were previously. You my friend are out of luck.

I completely understand if you are new to cigars or on a tight budget.
This I have contemplated one or two times.
Alas I pitch them. 
Just let it sit in your ashtray. Perhaps you will be able to visit with it earlier than expected.


----------



## jmatman (Aug 31, 2011)

He even used to finish his cigars off in a pipe so he didn't lose any tobacco, somethimes I think about doing it too


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

falconman515 said:


> *Question #2 ....................*
> 
> *Before I even light the stick can I cut it in half and smoke half now and put the other half back in the Humi and smoke it the next day?*
> 
> ...


Why not as long as the cut half isn't the smoked half? What you might run into is that when you cut it in half you need a good cutter...swift cutting action so you don't tear it. If there is a tear you can use some pectin to keep it from unravelling. If you are prone to doing this start looking for cigar tips ( real tips...not advice tips ) as they come in different RG sizes as I have about 4 of them. One good thing about doing this is that when you leave them in your humidor for a month or so the RH is getting into the cigar from both ends...that's a good thing.

I've done this before but I tend to have the time to smoke the big ones so I don't cut em anymore but trust me...it doesn't cause any harmful issues except for either end wanting to unravel if you didn't make a good cut. Remember...good cutter and a fast cut. There's another way to do this even better but I don't want to put your hair on fire as to how to do it.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I hate to admit it.. but.. I bought like a whole bunch of cigars for daily smoking (while the nicer stuff ages..). tat Artistas mostly. I find I like to do a short smoke in the morning and so.. sometimes.. I will just cut that bad boy in half and smoke half of and smoke the rest when I get home. Works just fine. I don't think its such a horrible idea for a cigar that really doesn't have a lot of variation from beginning to end. The Artistas (that I have anyway) don't seem all that complex. Just nice smooth smoking cigars.

I've even, recently, cut a couple of padron annis (larger ones) in half. I haven't been able to find a decent petite cigar to do this with. Not yet, anyway.

David


----------



## Fuelie95 (Oct 24, 2007)

eeeew! I don't even relight a cigar that's been out for more than the time it takes to refill my drink


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Perfecct! ..... I just ordered a Xikar Xi1 from CBID so my cuts should be perfect.

I will take the smokes that are say maybe Toro's plus that I wont have time to smoke and cut them.

I think I will smoke the foot end first and re-store the head end for the second half.

One thing to when I make the cut and smoke the foot part .... the factory foot end is normally rolled real tight and nice and the cut end (from when I make the cut in the middle) may not be as tight and be a little looser.... should I light that end (which is the middle part of the essentially) and smoke from the factory foot end?

Sorry for all the stupid questions but I have many smokes that I would like to get the most out of but what happens is I want to smoke a cigar but knowing I have to spend over and hour in the backyard sometimes deters me and I end up not smoking one at all.

Thanks again for all the help and advice guys.



Cigary said:


> Why not as long as the cut half isn't the smoked half? What you might run into is that when you cut it in half you need a good cutter...swift cutting action so you don't tear it. If there is a tear you can use some pectin to keep it from unraveling. If you are prone to doing this start looking for cigar tips ( real tips...not advice tips ) as they come in different RG sizes as I have about 4 of them. One good thing about doing this is that when you leave them in your humidor for a month or so the RH is getting into the cigar from both ends...that's a good thing.
> 
> I've done this before but I tend to have the time to smoke the big ones so I don't cut em anymore but trust me...it doesn't cause any harmful issues except for either end wanting to unravel if you didn't make a good cut. Remember...good cutter and a fast cut. There's another way to do this even better but I don't want to put your hair on fire as to how to do it.


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

Much like others have suggested, I would cut the cigar into a portion you think you will be able to enjoy BEFORE setting fire to it. That way you will essentially have two shorter sticks to smoke. Do keep in mind that you'll want a bit of extra on the end of the first half so it doesn't get too hot before you are ready to end it.

I would NOT suggest smoking a stick and then putting it out and cutting it. When you smoke a stick the tobacco above the cherry gets laced with the nicotine, tar, and other combustion byproducts. Most of these will still be around when you light the stick up again later. In my experience this makes the cigar taste really off.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

falconman515 said:


> Perfecct! ..... I just ordered a Xikar Xi1 from CBID so my cuts should be perfect.
> 
> I will take the smokes that are say maybe Toro's plus that I wont have time to smoke and cut them.
> 
> ...


It's batters choice as to which one you want to smoke first and which end to light on the half that has "2 rear ends" on it. Ensure that the one with 2 ends isn't unraveling which is why I suggested getting the 'tips' for your cigar. Google 'cigar tip holders' and see what you come up with and use other 'key words' and you'll see some pretty cool ones...I have 2 rubber ones and 2 wood ones which are really cool. I'd light the foot of the cigar that was the "real" foot to begin with.



lord sevein said:


> Much like others have suggested, I would cut the cigar into a portion you think you will be able to enjoy BEFORE setting fire to it. That way you will essentially have two shorter sticks to smoke. Do keep in mind that you'll want a bit of extra on the end of the first half so it doesn't get too hot before you are ready to end it.
> 
> I would NOT suggest smoking a stick and then putting it out and cutting it. When you smoke a stick the tobacco above the cherry gets laced with the nicotine, tar, and other combustion byproducts. Most of these will still be around when you light the stick up again later. In my experience this makes the cigar taste really off.


The idea is to cut back far enough where you don't see the scorched tobacco...the problem is that you end up cutting back so much that you've just wasted a good portion of your cigar. To me it's not worth it but some will do anything to save their cigar esp. if they were smoking a high dollar one and little Johnny suddenly got the idea to flush daddys Behike cigar down the potty...emergencies happen and we hate to just waste a great cigar.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Gary your the best brother!

Thanks so much for all the info.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

I gotta tell you, a cigar what has been partially smoke is going to do nothing nice to your Humidor and any other sticks you might have in there. A former girlfriend of mine thought she would be helpful and took a cigar I had smoked halfway and given up on out of the ashtray an hour or so after I left for work and placed it in one of my humidors. Stank the whole thing up and ruined the sticks that it had come in contact with. Took me a week and a half to air it out and then of course it had to be reseasoned. Good Times. 

No, this incident is not why she is a former girlfriend.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

falconman515;
Can I smoke say half of the cigar said:


> -------------------------
> 
> Get a cigar Snuff-tube.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

jmatman said:


> Or you can even do like Che used to do, cut a cigar into many pieces and then smoke it in a pipe


and i thought he only cut pesky freedom seekng peasants into pieces. its good to know he took time to relax after a hard day at the execution chamber :twitch:



falconman515 said:


> Perfecct! ..... I just ordered a Xikar Xi1 from CBID so my cuts should be perfect.
> 
> I will take the smokes that are say maybe Toro's plus that I wont have time to smoke and cut them.
> 
> ...


it will make for a short cigarif you cut a toro in half, but if it works for ya, then absolutely go for it...never know till ya try. just experiment till you find what works for you.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Johnnie said:


> No, this incident is not why she is a former girlfriend.


But no one would blame you if it was...

But seriously Chris, I have a buddy that buys R&J petit corona CCs and he cuts them in half. He gets two VERY small cigars out of it but he only likes to smoke like 20 minutes at a time so it works for him. Just cut them first and then it will be like you have a humi full of NUBs.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> But no one would blame you if it was...


True fact, should have been a strong warning...


----------



## jmatman (Aug 31, 2011)

I hate cutting cigars in half before smoking them, you just lose twice as much cigar when you get to the end


----------

